# Painting with light tutorial



## ChadHillPhoto (Sep 26, 2011)

A while back, I did a painting with light tutorial on my photo blog, here is my result.
Anyone else paint with light???

It's a still life/product image that I creating using very few materials...flashlight, tripod, camera and subject. 
For the full tutorial check out my post www.chadhillphoto.com: Painting with Light Tutorial


----------

